# The Conversion of Saul of Tarsus



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2007)

With the blessing of my pastor, I have recently started a Men's Bible Study at our Church to meet bi-weekly on Saturday mornings. I intend to go through the Book of Romans to address the Biblical illiteracy of the men first and build from there.

I had been listening to some messages by R.C. Sproul and was struck by the Conversion of Saul and as a way of beginning the study this past Saturday, I taught on the Conversion of Saul. I've modified the notes a bit and posted them here:

http://www.solideogloria.com/article/2007/02/11/19.58.19

The study is mostly in outline format and contains a few editorial thoughts that might make the reading of it a bit rough in spots but I hope you are edified by it.


----------



## MW (Feb 11, 2007)

Unconverted Saul reminds me of the hands on a clock which move about with perfect accuracy, but because the clock is never set to the right time, its precision only serves to make it always perfectly wrong. Such is the Christless soul -- its perfect righteousness is perfect wickedness.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Unconverted Saul reminds me of the hands on a clock which move about with perfect accuracy, but because the clock is never set to the right time, its precision only serves to make it always perfectly wrong. Such is the Christless soul -- its perfect righteousness is perfect wickedness.



You really are a treasure trove. How do you pack so much in so few words?! I should start saving quotes like that for the future.


----------



## Catechist (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Rich,

I'm also studying conversion, notably the heart is turned, "Turn though me and I shall be turned".

I like your statement, "The Word of God has an effect. May God grant us hearts that are converted and do not rebel against its power." This effect appears to be object of conversion over time. Ursinus has it as mortification and quickening. "These two parts of conversion spring from faith. The reason is, because no one can hate sin and draw nigh unto God, unless he loves God."

Is Paul's "conversion" perfected by this act? We know his justification is perfect in Christ by this account. 

Ursinus further, "Our conversion to God is not perfect in this life, but is here continually advancing until it reaches the perfection which is proposed in the life to come. (I Cor. 13:9. Ps. 19:13. Rom. 7:24. Gal. 5;17. Rev 22;11). 

Does not saving faith proceed repentance and repentance proceed conversion and regeneration? The kindling of new light in the understanding produces new qualities and activities in the will and heart, from which a new life and new works proceed onto conversion. 

Calvin writes concerning the imperfection of conversion, "This restoration is not accomplished in a single moment, or day, or year; but by continual, and sometimes even slow advances, the Lord destroys the carnal corruptions of his chosen, purifies them from all pollution, and consecrates them as temples to himself; renewing all their senses to real purity, that they may employ their whole life in the exercise of repentance, and know that this warfare will be terminated only in death." 

To my understanding, this is another way I see the word and object of conversion being used in other writings. Without the fruit of saving faith, conversion, it is hard for me to understand it only as a completed act in a moment in time. Though Paul's experience is not an ordinary "conversion".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2007)

Kevin,

Excellent thoughts. I really hadn't walked that far down the road on the actual process of conversion yet.

I'm just struck by the effect that the Word of God has on two audiences in Acts - the hearers at Pentecost who were "...cut to the heart..." and believed and the Pharisees who heard Steven and were "...cut to the heart..." and gnashed their teeth at him and stoned him. I think both were examples of faithful proclamation of the Word where the Spirit enlightened one group and hardened another. That statement was in reference to the hope that God would give us hearts of flesh.

Reading your thoughts above made me think a bit more about the conversion experiences of Paul and Isaiah who saw Christ in His blazing glory. It seems that the above fits with some of my musings on the effect it seemed to have on them to be tireless for the Gospel. I was reflecting that our experience of Christ in His Word is an unmasking process where we can see Him more clearly as we meditate on His Word and encounter Him there through the power of the Holy Spirit. Perhaps Paul and Isaiah were not fully converted at the time they saw Christ but I have to think that it certainly accelerated it much further down the road than most of us will experience with decades of study, prayer, and piety.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 12, 2007)




----------

